
Show HN: Memory Journey – My first game - AleksaDj
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwavegames.memoryjourney
======
codefined
Sorry about some of the negative comments posted on here, apparently some
people in this community don't understand the entire purpose of "Show HN". The
game itself is very fun, congratulations on making it!

~~~
AleksaDj
It's not a problem, I get use to it everywhere is someone negative, I just
want to share with all of you my first game, I'm glad that you like game,
please rate it if you can, that would be very helpful :)

~~~
ewest
Really nice game...great job! Graphics are really nice.

~~~
AleksaDj
Thank you very much, please rate and share if you can, I need that because I
dont have resources for marketing and want to many people see game :)

------
brudgers
I'm curious how much time it took to develop the game and what parts were the
most difficult.

~~~
AleksaDj
Hi, thank you for respond, because I'm only developer on this game, that took
me one year with two three pauses of about 1 months because I have other jobs
to do, this is my personal work and I do it to the minimum details, game is
not very complicate so most difficult is that to test on different phones and
make to look nice on every phone, of course on some phone it's not possible to
make to look good than just exclude that phone :D

------
AleksaDj
Hello friends, please download game if not a problem, I have slower downloads
rate this days, and I don't marketing anywhere.

------
nudpiedo
The spanish translation is quite robotic yet understandable (I wouldn't
recommend you this kind of translation for an app which you want to monetize).

~~~
AleksaDj
Hi, thanks for respond, I get professor on school to translate for me, I was
think that translate is good.

------
Nightshaxx
This is not what hacker news is for. Please don't advertise.

~~~
AleksaDj
Hi, how I understand hacker news is good to publish your work or something
good for people, game is free and also dont have ads so I dont get money at
all, this is my personal work and first one, so I wish to share with you all

~~~
brudgers
Your post is good and is exactly what "Show HN" is for.

------
broodbucket
And the award for most obvious fake reviews goes to...

~~~
brudgers
The comment is not consistent with the guidelines for "Show HN".

